# Airbrush Recommendations



## Bukela (Apr 12, 2021)

I am a chef and I am interested in learning to make chocolate truffles using polycarbonate molds. I'm hoping someone can give me a recommendation and or info on what airbrush I need. 
For example is there a nozzle size that I should consider since I'll be spraying coco butter, single or double action, brand to start out with? Any information is appreciated.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's what I know. For cocoa butter/chocolate, a lot of PC's use a regular Wagner Paint Sprayer (that's been ONLY used for that purpose). I'm one of them. It's a cheaper functional (and safe) alternative to the cocoa butter sprayers that are currently being marketed. There is perhaps an advantage in that these sprayers are also heated, but I've found in my experience that I can dispense cocoa butter out of an unheated sprayer with no issues. Perhaps the heat is needed for larger (volume) applications though. I don't know. 

I experimented with my regular airbrush to see if I could dispense cocoa butter through it. It's possible but it takes a lot longer and the velvety finish isn't as good because the spray is just too fine. Note that I only use one kind of tip.....I've never explored getting other ones. 

My regular airbrush is a unit I purchased several years ago from a bakery supplier. It's just basic and has served me well. All I need is the brush and the ability to adjust the air pressure which it has. So I have two airbrushes; one for food color and one for cocoa butter. Other PC's may have different preferences and/or hot tips about which to purchase. I hope they chime in.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

I used an all metal finish gun, nice thing is you can pop it in the oven if it starts to go cold and clog up.
That assumes you have a compressor with oil/water filter.
Otherwise a self powered gun works good.


----------

